# Cage accessories? Beds/hammocks?



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to figure out what to get as accessories for my two lovely ladies' cage. 

I know a lot of you have hammocks - do your rats use them a lot? What is the best kind of material?

I've found some adorable sets like the photo I have attached on Etsy and I think it's adorable! Would this be good accessories to have? I'm trying to find the best options for little houses and hammocks for them. They have a hammock that came with their cage now but they don't seem to like the material. It's not soft and makes lots of noise when they step into it. 

Thanks guys


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

My two rat girls currently sleep in the following: The Cuddle-E-Cup from Kaytee, a tube of a jean leg I cut and rolled, a handmade fleece hammock, and the Super Ferret Sleeper Tent from amazon. They seem to like the [Fleece] hammock the most, and the tent is the next best. Polyester fleece is one of the best fabrics for a hammock and my rats use theirs every night. That set is adorable, and by the look of the inside, probably very comfy and cozy. Good luck with your hammock hunting! (If you have anymore questions, feel free to ask!)


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

How many hammocks for 2rats is best.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you, Chipperjo! I'll look up some of the things you have also. The set has great reviews!  it's a little pricey, but I don't mind paying for high quality. Minnie really likes soft things and blankets and things like that, so I think she'd appreciate a set like this.


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

Hammocks are definitely a favorite. Make sure that when looking for hammocks and fleece toys to buy online, think; How easy is the fabric and design to clean and how long you think it will last. The hammock may look cute online, but some can be nightmares to wash or just get shredded in minutes (talking from personal experience).
So definitely look for quality. If you're crafty, it's not to hard to make some fleece hidey toys yourself (if you're interested, here's a compilation of tutorials)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I love the space lpods and so do do my rats. I also use those running balls as sleeping spots by hanging them in my critter nation cages- I put some paper towel in them to make them comfortable. I also use all sorts of different hammocks, don't know how they are all called, lol. Hanging baskets are a favorite too.


----------



## Veileddreamer (Sep 21, 2015)

My little ones love hammocks, tunnels, etc... but they also love chewing them up and peeing on them, sitting in their pee, and festering in grossness.  I was buying a new cloth crinkle tunnel like this from Petco basically every other week. Not great quality initially, obviously, but it was getting ridiculous. So now when I buy them things, I avoid cloth/easily shreddable stuff. Not to sound like I think you should just throw whatever into the cage and call it a toy/bed, but I personally try not to think about "quality" any more when I buy cloth stuff -- more like "is the price right for how short a time it will last in the cage? will they tear off any pieces of thread and get their cute toes tangled in them? is it safe for its intended purpose?" Because as a relatively new rat owner on my first mischief one thing I have learned is that a determined rat can destroy just about everything.

With that said, cloth things are great and cute and cozy for rats that won't chew them, but it sounds like your girls are newish (or at least you haven't tried cloth hammock-type stuff with them yet) so if it was me I'd buy a kind of cheap-ish hammock to see how it holds up, and then if they are more interested in nesting/being cute than being destroyers of all nice things, definitely upgrade to the adorable hammock set you linked. Well, actually, "if it was me" I'd totally buy the super cute hammock set anyway, knowing full well they'd destroy it, but I'm trying to only give good solid advice here. 

Right now my girls have a space pod instead of a hammock and a ferret tube instead of a cloth tunnel, but that's because they expressly can't be trusted with anything made of cloth.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

You can super cheap pipes at Lowes or any hardware store. They are a lot of fun for rats Here are a couple examples of what I go with those.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

I just made a tunnel hammock for my girls and it looks to be their favourite so far. Something about hiding in a tube + comfort + a hanging bed = rattie love.


----------



## ChipperJo (Jul 14, 2016)

Rattielover965 said:


> How many hammocks for 2rats is best.


As many as you'd like to put in! I have 2 hammocks, 1 tent, and one sofa-ish thing. Plenty of options for fun & relaxation!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Hammocks are the best things in the world! I've never met a rat that didnt love them.

They should only be made of fleece. There are always people cutting up old clothes and using them but it can be dangerous. Fleece is nice and stretchy and does not fray. Other materials will fray and have loose strings that the rats can get injured on. 
Fleece is so cheap it is just not worth the risk. I buy fleece blankets at walmart they are less than $3 and I can make an insane amount of hammocks out of it. Throw in some cheap hooks ($5-$7 including shipping for 50) on ebay and you are set!!!

Honestly I rarely ever buy hammocks. They get chewed on. I am not paying that price for something they will chew through in 1 day. And I have also had bad luck with some shops that sell such tiny beds marketed for rats. Most of my rats are very petite and I still found stuff just too small for my liking.

Instead 90% of the time I just cut a square out of fleece to whatever size I need, poke holes in the sides, put a hook through and hang. Cheap, simple, and they last far longer and hold up just as well. It also helps when I have 30+ rats so I go through alot lol

I also make some no sew stuff sometimes when I want to be more fancy. 
http://www.suzsugargliders.com/nosewaccessories.htm

Someone who adopted babies from me made me a honeycomb hammock and my girls thought it was the best thing in the world. So I have been making some no sew ones. I actually am going to start sewing ones but I gotta figure out my sewing machine lol

This no sew cube somehow took me 3 hours to make... idk I suck lol I tried this threading technique to make it stronger. My girls prefer to sleep on the top of it... only one girl has been inside lol









I also am a huge fan of hanging baskets. Zip tie them to the side of the cage throw some fleece in them. They LOVE them. Right now they have a bunch of colored little baskets are walmart in the back to school area for $1 each.
My boys were all piled in this one, some took off when I tried to snap a pic lol









This group of boys seriously love a very tight hammock. I think they prefer it darker inside lol
I had another pic for this but imgur is not working for me... so pfft

The space pods are also a huge huge hit.


As for how many? It just depends on you and your rats. Some people like to fill the cage with so many hammocks, just pack them all in. I don't wanna wash that many every week lol
I usually use 1 in most cages, two in some others. Most of my rats all sleep together in one and kept using the lower hammocks as a litter box... so they don't get a second lol
But they get hanging stuff and beds as well.

I do always suggest giving them a dark place to sleep/hide as well. Sometimes they just want some peace and quiet lol cardboard boxes or igloos work well.


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

My rats LOVE hammocks and cuddle cubes which I make out of fleece and remnant fabric. I also have a space pod and some plain old baskets I picked up at the dollar store. And boxes...


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Y'all, oh my gosh, Etsy has so much cute stuff.... Must. restrain. myself. I want everything for them!!


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

And how do you guys care for your hammocks and other accessories as far as cleaning? Washing machine? dryer? Set out to dry?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

bclaytonsc said:


> And how do you guys care for your hammocks and other accessories as far as cleaning? Washing machine? dryer? Set out to dry?


I wash everything in the washing machine. Your detergent is important, some can be quite irritating. I prefer a good scent free sensitive formula. You can find ones for like baby clothes as well that are good.
I run it through once with soap and a splash of vinegar. Vinegar is amazing at removing all odor. Then I run it through the machine again just with water.

I throw it in the dryer with no dryer sheets or fabric softener. if you use either with fleece it will create a build up on the fabric that will prevent pee from being wicked away, instead it will just puddle on the top ewww


----------



## jlhummel (Oct 23, 2014)

bclaytonsc said:


> Y'all, oh my gosh, Etsy has so much cute stuff.... Must. restrain. myself. I want everything for them!!


Heh...shameless self promotion? https://www.etsy.com/shop/GreenerThanYou I only have three up right now because I had a few sales but there are more on the way soon. I also take custom requests! But there are also several Rescues that have shops too.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

LOL! Self promote away! Your hammocks are adorable! Love the one with the flowers and plaid inside.


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

Hey just a tip that the set you're looking at is really expensive, there are 8-pack sets for only $50. I'd recommend for females fun playing stuff, like ladders, ferret buzz balls, and a dig box. Also for cheap tubes look at PVC pipe. For 2 rats I'd say at least 3 hammocks, but 4-5 would be awesome for them. (With females 2-3 is fine, males need 4-5.)


----------

